# feral kitten



## Birdgirl (Apr 6, 2005)

I have a feral kitten living under my house. He or she is about 7 weeks old and I caught its brother a couple days ago. The baby boy was kind of easy to catch because he kept running to the sound of my voice. I opened up the door to the crawl space and called for him and he would come running. I put some canned cat food in a bucket, he crawled in  and I pulled him up ( thats after days of trying to get him to trust me and just sitting there for hours talking to him). He didn't even care he was just so hungry. You wouldn't even know that he has never been around people because he is just so sweet. He keeps crawling into my lap and letting me pet him. He is still a little nervous but I'm working with him. Now the problem is that the kitten that is still outside is sooo scared of people and he won't let me get near him. He keeps coming into my laundry room (closed in porch) and eating cat food but if you try to open the door he runs. He is so little and skinny  . I don't know how to catch him. He hides if I open the crawl space so I don't think that will work. If I put a trap out there will it even go off if he goes inside? He is so small I don't think the trigger would go off. I hate to think of the poor little guy sitting out there all by himself. His momma has been missing for a few days. My other feral was missing for a week, she came back the other morning to eat but I don't think she went back under the house. How do I catch him?


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

I think a live trap is worth a shot. Often, humane societies will lend them out for a few $ and a refundable deposit. The sooner you catch the kitten, the easier he will be to tame.

Good luck!!


----------



## Feral Fan (Feb 9, 2005)

Sometimes a rescue group might loan a trap to you or help catch the kitten! Good luck!


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

> He is so small I don't think the trigger would go off.


I guess it depends on the trap, some go off at the littlest 
vibration (ours is like that and you've to be very careful around it)..do ask a rescue group..I know some kittens can be just pick up but in that little one case you need more of a trap..good luck and thanks for looking after these kittens


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

I hope you have a rescue group close, I goggled Ohio rescue & came up with several..but if it's like in Nebraska where I live they are far away, anyways I do hope you can contact one.


----------



## Birdgirl (Apr 6, 2005)

A rescue group is letting me borrow one because I am _supposed _ to catch Sadie and get her spayed on the 16th ( thats if she comes back ). I could probably get the trap on the 14th. I can't wait to get the little guy inside. I hope this works.


----------



## Birdgirl (Apr 6, 2005)

I caught him (or her)   !! He has been hanging out in my laundry room at night till it gets light out. I have been opening up the door and sitting there talking to him. I opened up the door,hid behind it and waited for him to come in ( he has been coming in a little to get food). When he came in I closed the door behind him. He was not happy and ran into my bathroom. So.... now he is in my bathroom. Poor little guy is scared to death. I'm sooo glad I finally caught him. He is all black and so cute. Any tips on getting him used to people?


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

Yay! Good job!
Any idea how old the little guy is?

I've found this article to be very helpful:
Taming Feral Kittens

This site also has good information: http://www.caws.org/taming.html

It takes patience, but its well worth it!


----------



## Birdgirl (Apr 6, 2005)

He is around 8 weeks old. Thanks for the links


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

I'm glad you caught the fella. I hope he will over time get to be ok with people. :wink: How nice of yo to look after the kitten. I'm sure he/she appreciates it very much!


----------



## Sweetvegan74 (Jun 18, 2005)

*live trap*

Borrow a Live trap from a humane soceity, tuna or mackeral works really well


----------



## Birdgirl (Apr 6, 2005)

She is getting better every day. She is back with her brother and that is helping alot. She will let me pet her without running now. But she is still a little shy. If I sit down on the floor she will come and sit down next to me and let me pet her ( purring like crazy ). She will even come and sit in my lap if I sit there long enough. She is such a little cutie  .


----------



## JerodB (Feb 15, 2005)

so werid, i caught a "feral" cat under my moms car and now its like a normal cat


----------

